# Merry Christmas and Happy new year



## lynnesteffi

Hello, I need to know how to say Merry Christmas in Dutch, French and in portuguese


Thanks a bunch
Stephanie


----------



## Focalist

There are lots of sites offering to tell you how to say "Merry Christmas" in different languages. Unfortunately they frequently copy each other's mistakes 

http://www.theholidayspot.com/christmas/worldxmas/manylanguages.htm

is not a bad one, however. I believe it has (others will correct me if I'm wrong) the right phrases for the three languages you are interested in, at least.

Happy Advent
F


----------



## Lems

Feliz Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo! 






Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Lems
.


----------



## Foodlex

Merry Christmas in Dutch: Gelukkig kerstfeest (when you are very religious: Zalig kerstfeest).

And a happy new year to you
(in Dutch: En een voorspoedig 2005 /En een goed 2005/ En een gelukkig nieuwjaar)


----------



## Outsider

How do you say usual holiday greetings such as "Merry Christmas", "Happy holidays" and "Happy new year", in your language?

I'll start off with Portuguese:

*Bom/feliz Natal*
_Merry Christmas_

*Boas festas/Festas felizes*
_Happy holidays_

*Bom/feliz ano novo*
_Happy new year_


----------



## marinax

*Feliz navidad*
_Merry Christmas_

*Felices Fiestas*
_Happy holidays_

*Feliz año nuevo*
_Happy new year_


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

_(formal)_

*Merry Christmas:*
*عيد ميلاد سعيد* ('iidu miilaadin sa'iidun)

*Happy Holidays:*
*اعياد سعيدة* (a'yaadun sa'iidatun)

*Happy New Year:*
*سنة ميلادية مباركة* (sanatun miilaadiyyatun mubaarakatun)

_(colloquial Palestinian)_

*All of the Above:*
*كل سنة وانت سالم* (kul sanne w inte saalem) - to a male
*كل سنة وانت سالمة* (kul sanne w inti saalme) - to a female
*كل سنة وانتو سالمين* (kul sanne w intu saalmiin) - to a group


----------



## Laia

In Catalan:

*Bon Nadal*
_Merry Christmas_

*Bones festes*
_Happy holidays_

*Bon any nou*
_Happy new year_


----------



## cherine

Arabic - Egypt
we also have a "passe-partout" expression in all fiestas (christians, muslims, birthdays...) :

كل سنة وانت طيب kul sana wenta tayyeb (to a male)
كل سنة وانتى طيبة kul sana wenti tayyeba (to a female)
كل سنة وانتو طيبين kul sana wentu tayyebeen (to a group)

and... *Kul sana wentu tayyebeen*


----------



## DearPrudence

*French*

Merry Christmas
*Joyeux Noël*

Happy holidays
*Bonnes vacances*

Happy New Year
*Bonne année*

Someone for the Turkish translation by the way?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> In Catalan:
> 
> *Bon Nadal*
> _Merry Christmas_
> 
> *Bones festes*
> _Happy holidays_
> 
> *Bon/Feliç any nou*
> _Happy new year_


yes, but I'd say "_*feliç* any nou_" is more used than "_bon any nou_" but both are correct. Maybe it depends on the region.


----------



## Whodunit

German:

*Frohe Weihnachten!
*_Merry Christmas_

*Schöne Ferien!*
_Happy holidays_

*Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*
_Happy new year_

Of course, there are lots of expressions for "Happy New Year" in German, but I like my suggestion most.


----------



## Jana337

Czech:*

Veselé Vánoce*
_Merry Christmas_

*Veselé svátky*
_Happy holidays_

*Šťastný Nový rok
*_Happy new year

_Jana


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*חג מולד שמח* (_chag molad sameach_)
Merry Christmas

*מועדים לשמחה* (_moadim le-simcha_)
Happy Holidays

*שנה טובה* (_shana tova_)
Happy New Year


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:

_Merry Christmas_
*Hyvää Joulua*
(Actually only: Good Christmas)

_Happy Holidays_
This greeting is not used in Finland

_Happy New Year_
*Onnellista Uutta Vuotta*
(Literal traduction)


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Hi! This is my first post in this forum. 

Norwegian:

Merry Christmas:
*God jul!*

Happy New Year:
*Godt nyttår!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Welcome to the Forum Gremli!!!

In Filipino we say:
Maligayang Pasko - Merry Christmas

Manigong Bagong Taon - Happy New Year / Propsperous New Year


----------



## Drusillo

*Italian:*

*Buon Natale*
_Merry Christmas

_*Buone Feste*
_Happy holidays_

*Buon anno /Felice anno nuovo*
_Happy new year_


----------



## Elieri

*Swedish:*

*God Jul*
Merry Christmas

*God helg*
Happy holidays

*Gott nytt år*
Happy new year


----------



## azalia

* In Persian *​ 















*Merry Christmas:*
*کریسمس مبارک* ( kerismas mobarak )

*Happy Holidays:*
*عید مبارک* ( eid mobarak )
*عید شما مبارک* ( eid e shoma mobarak ) 

*Happy New Year:*
*سال نو مبارک *( Saale no mobarak )


----------



## Christhiane

*Danish:

Merry Christmas*
Glædelig jul


*Happy New Year*
Godt nytår

_Pronounciation:_ 
Glædelig jul: 
'Gl'- as in English
'æ' sounds like the 'a' in back.
'delig' - "dlie" 
'jul' - 'yool'


Godt nytår:
'Godt' - more or less like BrE 'got'
'nyt' - somewhat like 'neet'
'å' - like 'o' in got
'r' - vuvular 'r'

-------


*Faroese

Merry Christmas:*
Gledelig jól

*Happy New Year:*
Eydnurikt nyggjár

-------

*Islandic

Merry Christmas:*
Gledelig jól/gladur jól

*Happy New Year*
forsælt komadi ár

-----

In Norwegian 'Merry Christmas' can also be 'Gledelig jul' in addition to 'god jul.' The latter is more commonly used. =)


----------



## Shmily

In simplified chinese:

*圣诞快乐 (sheng dan kuai le)*
_Merry Christmas_

*节日快乐 (jie ri kuai le)*
_Happy holidays_

*新年快乐 ( xin nian kuai le)*
_Happy new year_

_In traditional chinese:_

_*聖誕快樂
*Merry Christmas
_
_節日快樂_
_Happy holidays

_*新年快樂*
_Happy new year_

_I only know the mandarin pronunciation. sorry_


----------



## frequency

Merry Christmas
*メリークリスマス*   (but we rare to greet each other like this)

Happy Holidays
*None, or よい祝日を*  (rare)

Happy New Year
*明けましておめでとうございます* 

_I'd also like to say all of these words above to everyone here WordReference forum_​


----------



## showerbabies

This is cantonese ...
Merry(Happy) Christmas
-"sing dhan fi lock" = sing (eng), da + ahn, f (fun) + "i" (eng), lock (soft or no  k)

Happy Holidays
*...*

Happy New Year
-"sun lean fi lock" = sun lean (eng), fi lock (see above)

enjoy life yalls!


----------



## banni

In Vietnamese:

Merry Christmas:
Giáng sinh vui vẻ

Happy holidays:
Nghỉ lễ vui vẻ

Happy New Year:
Chúc mừng năm mới

It's great to see these in different languages but it will be greater if we know how to say  However, it's very difficult to do that...


----------



## alby

In Croatian:

Merry Christmas:
Sretan Božić

Happy holidays:
Sretni blagdani

Happy New Year:
Sretna Nova Godina

Nataša


----------



## kamspp

in addition to the new year greetings in Cantonese.

Happy Hoildays
-> jit yet fai lok

kamspp


----------



## Nineu

*Basque:

Eguberri on*
Merry Christmas

*Jai zoriontsuak izan ditzazula*
Happy holidays

*Urte berri on*
Happy new year


----------



## esper

Greek: Kαλά Χριστούγεννα (Kalá Christúyena) Merry Christmas
Καλή Χρονιά (Kalí Chroniá) Litterally: Good Year
Χρόνια Πολλά (Chrónia Pollá) Litterally: Many Years


----------



## Dusty019

Hope this helps (if it's not too late)

Dutch: Prettige Kerstdagen en een Gelukkig NiewJaar!
English: Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## somody

*Hungarian:*

Merry Christmas*
Kellemes Karácsonyi **Ünnepeket *or* Kellemes **Karácsonyt
*_Kelemesh Kawrahchonee Uunepecett _or_ Kelemesh Kawrahchonyt

_Happy Holidays
*Kellemes **Ünnepeket *or *Boldog **Ünnepeket (slightly awkward)
*_Kelemesh Uunepecett _or _Bowldowg Uunepecett

_Happy New Year*
Boldog Újévet*
_Bowldowg Uyeyvet_


----------



## kmaro

HAPPY NEW YEAR
turkish:yeni yıllında kutlu olsun 
russian:счастливого Нового года
latvian:laimiigu Jauno gadu

MERRY CHRISTMAS
turkish:mutlu Noel
russian:счастливого Рождества
latvian: prieciigus Ziemassveetkus


----------



## ¿Qué?

Merry Christmas
Polish: Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia
French: Joyeux Noël
Esperanto: Gajan Kristnaskon
Latin: Natale hilare

Happy New Year
Polish: Szczesliwego Nowego Roku
French: Bonne année
Esperanto: Bonan Novjaron
Latin: Felix sit annus novus

¿Qué?


----------



## macta123

In Hindi

Bada Din mubarak ho!! = Merry Christams!!
Nav varsh ki shubh kamnayey!! = Happy new year!!


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

"Merry Christmas" - Crăciun fericit!
"Happy holidays" - Sărbători fericite!
"Happy new year" - La mulţi ani!


----------



## Musique

Merry Christmas
In Afrikaans: Gesëende Kersfees

Happy New Year
In Afrikaans: Voorspoedige nuwe jaar 

I am not *completely* sure on these. Afrikaans is tough, in my opinion.
Musique


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

All languages: Christmas and new year greetings;

Danish;
Merry(Happy) Christmas- God jul
Happy New Year- Godt nyt år

Turkish;
Merry(happy) Christmas- İyi Noeller "or" kutlu noeller 
Happy New Year- Mutlu yıllar "or" iyi seneler "or" kutlu yıllar


----------



## rongdeono

Vietnamese: 
Merry Christmas: Giáng sinh vui vẻ ! or Nô-en vui vẻ !
Happy New Year: Chúc mừng năm mới !


----------



## robbie_SWE

Elieri said:
			
		

> *Swedish:*
> 
> *God Jul*
> Merry Christmas
> 
> *God helg*
> Happy holidays
> 
> *Gott nytt år*
> Happy new year


 
After the New Year, Sweeds say another thing too: 

*God fortsättning (på det nya året)!* (literally "Happy continuation of the New Year")

 robbie


----------



## zaigucis

kmaro said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> turkish:yeni yıllında kutlu olsun
> russian:счастливого Нового года
> latvian:laimīgu Jauno gadu
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS
> turkish:mutlu Noel
> russian:счастливого Рождества
> latvian: priecīgus Ziemassvētkus


----------



## spakh

In Turkish
Merry Christmas= Mutlu Noeller
Happy holidays= İyi tatiller
Happy new year= Mutlu yıllar, İyi yıllar, Yeni yılın kutlu olsun(to 2nd singular person), Yeni yılınız kutlu olsun(to 2nd plural person)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Merry Christmas: Srećan Božić / Срећан  Божић
However, believers will use the following greeting: 
"Hristos se  rodi / Христос се роди"; and the reply is "Vaistinu se rodi / Ваистину се роди"-  which means "Christ is born" - "Indeed He is"

Happy holidays: Srećni  praznici / Срећни празници

Happy New Year: Srećna Nova godina / Срећна  Нова година.


----------



## Namakemono

Galician:

Merry Christmas: Bo Nadal.
Happy holidays: Felices festas.
Happy new year: Feliz aninovo.


----------



## ronanpoirier

In Portuguese (or at least here in Brazil) when we got to say "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year" at the same sentence, we say "Feliz Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo" where "próspero" means prosperous".


----------



## ameana7

kmaro said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> turkish:yeni yılın kutlu olsun,
> russian:счастливого Нового года
> latvian:laimiigu Jauno gadu
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS
> turkish:mutlu Noeller
> russian:счастливого Рождества
> latvian: prieciigus Ziemassveetkus


----------



## am5786

*Urdu

Merry Christmas:*
*کرسمس مبارک*  (Chrismas Mub'arak)

*Happy Holidays:*
*عید مبارک*  (Eid Mub'arak)

*Happy New Year:*
*نيا **سال مبارک  *(Naya Saal Mub'arak)


----------



## Mary Therés

Nollaig shona duit (singular)
Nollaig shona diabh (plural)

both mean happy christmas in irish, (gaelic)


----------



## jun

*Korean:*

Merry Christmas : 메리 크리스마스

Happy New Year : 새해 복 많이 받으세요.


----------



## Bellamie

*In dutch (in het Nederlands)*


*Merry Christmas:*
Fijne kerstdagen, 
or Gelukkig Kerstfeest,
Vrolijke kerstdagen

*Happy Holidays:*
Fijne feestdagen

*Happy New Year:*
Gelukkig nieuwjaar


In fact,in advance, _fijne kerstdagen_, and a very _gelukkig nieuwjaar_ to everybody!


----------



## demoore

In simplified Chinese : 圣诞快乐 (shengdan kuaile).
- 圣诞 (shengdan) = saint birth, christmas
- 快乐 (kuaile) = happy


----------



## l10ner

Simplified Chinese:
“知音难觅，更难分离，又怎能将你忘记。”祝你圣诞快乐！愿你在新的一年里，事事开心，好运连连！


----------



## silviya

Bulgarian

Merry Christmas- Chestita Koleda! Chestito Rojdestvo! - Честита Коледа! Честито Рождество!
Happy Holidays - Veseli praznici! - Весели празници!
Happy New Year - Shtastliva Nova godina! - Щастлива Нова Година!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

jun said:


> *Korean:*
> 
> Merry Christmas : 메리 크리스마스
> 
> Happy New Year : 새해 복 많이 받으세요.


 
Could you please give a romanized transcription ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*SWAHILI*

*Sikukuu njema ya Krismasi :  *Merry Christmas (litterally: good holyday/ feast for Christmas)

*Sikukuu njema :*    Happy holyday 

*Heri ya mwaka mpya *: Happy new year  (blessings/good luck for the new year) 

It's easy to pronounce: *a* as in "calm", *u *as in "to", *u+u* are pronounced twice.


----------



## Flaminius

*Phāsā Thai:*

สุขสันต์วันคริสต์มาสและปีใหม่
sùksăn wan krítmâat lé pii mài
Happy day-Christmas and year-new.


----------



## Outsider

I've just found this list of season's greetings online.


----------



## Wyatt_BCN

Galician:
*Boas Navidades*
_Merry Christmas_

*Boas festas/Felices Festas*
_Happy holidays_

*Bon ano novo!/Feliz ano novo!*
_Happy new year_


----------



## jaxineau

for happy holidays in Chinese,
I would say 假期愉快.
but it depends on the definition of holiday here.


----------



## speedier

A bit late, but a Welsh friend of mine says:

Nadoleg llawen a blwyddyn Newydd dda

(Welsh) Meaning = Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## mcibor

¿Qué? said:


> Merry Christmas
> Polish: Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia
> French: Joyeux Noël
> Esperanto: Gajan Kristnaskon
> Latin: Natale hilare
> 
> Happy New Year
> Polish: Szczesliwego Nowego Roku
> French: Bonne année
> Esperanto: Bonan Novjaron
> Latin: Felix sit annus novus
> 
> ¿Qué?



Polish with Polish letters:
Merry Christmas
 Polish: Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia (or just Wesołych Świąt)

Happy New Year
 Polish: Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku

We never say Happy Holidays, but for vacation (July-August) you can say
Miłych wakacji (pleasant vacation)


----------



## theez

*Korean :*

*메리 크리스마스 (merry christmas) *
_ Merry Christmas _

*새해 복 많이 받으세요 (sae-hae bok ma-ni ba-deu-se-yo)*
_ Happy New Year _


----------



## hoeistnou

*Dutch*
Prettige kerstdagen en een gelukkig nieuwjaar.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
_Merry Christmas = Linksmų (Šventų) Kalėdų _(_Šventas _means Holy, Saint)
_and = ir_
_Happy New Year = Laimingų Naujųjų Metų._
I join too: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of You!


----------



## Abbassupreme

azalia said:


> *In Persian *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Merry Christmas:*
> *کریسمس مبارک* ( kerismas mobarak )
> 
> *Happy Holidays:*
> *عید مبارک* ( eid mobarak )
> *عید شما مبارک* ( eid e shoma mobarak )
> 
> *Happy New Year:*
> *سال نو مبارک *( Saale no mobarak )


 
It's also important to specify WHICH New Year one is referring two, since Iran has its own calendar (the Islamic calendar is used for religious purposes and the Gregorian calendar is used in a global perspective).

If one was to say "Happy New Year!" on the PERSIAN New Year, one could also say "Nowruzetun Piruz (Bâd)!" (lit. (May) Your New Day (be) Victorious!)

I WOULD write this in the Perso-Arabic script, but I can't do so with great ease on my computer.  . . . YET . . . 

And Christmas can also be called "'Eidol Milâd"


----------



## shannenms

Abbassupreme said:


> And Christmas can also be called "'Eidol Milâd"


 
Are you sure about it?


----------



## Abbassupreme

shannenms said:


> Are you sure about it?


 
I'm pretty sure the Arabs call it that, and since Christmas is a foreign holiday to Iranians (unless they're Christian).  I just looked it up in a a Persian dictionary. It says:

'Eid*e* (whereas Arabic speakers say "-ul") milâde masih= The celebration of the birth of Christ.


----------



## shannenms

Abbassupreme said:


> I'm pretty sure the Arabs call it that, and since Christmas is a foreign holiday to Iranians (unless they're Christian). I just looked it up in a a Persian dictionary. It says:
> 
> 'Eid*e* (whereas Arabic speakers say "-ul") milâde masih= The celebration of the birth of Christ.


 
Ahhh! you are using Arabic grammar in Persian Language. It sounds odd to me. We say _Eide Milade Masih_.
Thanks.


----------



## Abbassupreme

shannenms said:


> Ahhh! you are using Arabic grammar in Persian Language. It sounds odd to me. We say _Eide Milade Masih_.
> Thanks.


 
Yes, I am.  However, it seems that there are choice words and phrases in which that happens.  Exempli gratia:

Beyn*ol* mellali OR Beyn*e* mellali for "international"


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

Merry Christmas - Vesele BoŽiČne Praznike!

Happy New Year   - SreČno Novo Leto!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

frequency said:


> Merry Christmas
> *メリークリスマス* (but we rare to greet each other like this)
> 
> Happy Holidays
> *None, or よい祝日を* (rare)
> 
> Happy New Year
> *明けましておめでとうございます*
> 
> 
> _I'd also like to say all of these words above to everyone here WordReference forum_​


 

Could yoy please give a Roman transcription ?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Matamoscas

Is Irish already here?

Nollaig shona agus Athbhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir
 
Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année à tous.


----------



## Flaminius

J.F. de TROYES said:


> frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas
> *メリークリスマス* (but we rare to greet each other like this)
> merī kurisumasu
> 
> Happy Holidays
> *None, or よい祝日を* (rare)
> yoi shukujitsu-o
> 
> Google's translation for last year as a simplistic ハッピーホリデー (happī horidē; happy holiday).
> 
> Happy New Year
> *明けましておめでとうございます*
> akemashite omedetō gozaimasu
> 
> 
> 
> Could yoy please give a Roman transcription ?  Thanks a lot.
Click to expand...

These are Japanese expressions (in case it was not clear to all).


----------



## gargaritz

Hello! 
These are the greetings in Romanian:

Crăciun fericit! 
Merry Christmas!

Sărbători fericite!
Happy holidays!

Un an nou fericit!
Happy New Year!

I wish you all of the above!


----------



## kusurija

J.F. de TROYES said:


> frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas
> *メリークリスマス* (but we rare to greet each other like this)
> merī kurisumasu
> 
> Happy Holidays
> *None, or よい祝日を* (rare)
> yoi shukujitsu-o
> 
> Google's translation for last year as a simplistic ハッピーホリデー (happī horidē; happy holiday).
> 
> Happy New Year
> *明けましておめでとうございます*
> akemashite omedetō gozaimasu
> 
> 
> 
> Could yoy please give a Roman transcription ?  Thanks a lot.
Click to expand...

 
Transcriptions wrote Flaminius, but I didn't find here other phrase 
in Japanese: 

謹賀新年[kingashinnen]

I thing this is also in use?


----------



## Flaminius

kusurija said:
			
		

> 謹賀新年[kingashinnen]


This is a very formal greeting in New Year greeting cards.  I've never heard it uttered in an oral communication.

One more point to note about Happy New Year:
明けましておめでとうございます is literally, "Congratulations on the start of the new year," so it is to be said only after the new year has come about.
During the old year, one wishes:
良いお年を
yoi o-toshi-o
[May you have] A good year.


----------



## chriskardos

somody said:


> *Hungarian:*
> 
> Merry Christmas*
> Kellemes Karácsonyi **Ünnepeket *or* Kellemes **Karácsonyt
> *_Kelemesh Kawrahchonee Uunepecett _or_ Kelemesh Kawrahchonyt
> 
> _Happy Holidays
> *Kellemes **Ünnepeket *or *Boldog **Ünnepeket (slightly awkward)
> *_Kelemesh Uunepecett _or _Bowldowg Uunepecett
> 
> _Happy New Year*
> Boldog Újévet*
> _Bowldowg Uyeyvet_



Kellemes means pleasant and Hungarians tend to use it a lot, well screw that! I'd say Boldog, which means happy, 
so: Boldog Karácsonyt és boldog új évet!
Mindenkinek! - to everybody


----------



## Consimmer

Hi there,

In Malay, Merry Christmas is _Selamat Hari Natal _(more formal, literally 'Safe Day [of] Natal'), but _Selamat Hari Krismas _is perfectly acceptable informally.

Happy New Year is _Selamat Tahun Baru _(literally 'Safe Year [that is] New')

As you can tell _selamat_ is literally 'safe' but in festive greetings it connotes 'happy'.


----------



## kusurija

In Mongolian:
Happy New Year: Šine žilijn bajaryn mend qürgeje.
(excuse me, I don't know, how to write it in their aplphabet. So corrections are needed )


----------



## Alacer

In Russian:
Happy NY: Счастливого Нового Года! С Новым Годом!
Meyy Xmas: Счастливого Рождества! С Рождеством!


----------



## ignryan

hi, 
in indonesian merry christmas is "selamat hari natal" or "selamat natal"

happy new year "selamat tahun baru"...

similiar with malay...


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

I think it is not the list, if it is, forgive me, but anyone could say how it is in Slovak?

Thank you in advance

Good bye.:


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

Merry Christmas = Nollaig Chridheil
and = AGUS
Happy New Year = Bliadhna Mhath Ùr
(to you all = leibh uile)
which gives you

Nollaig Chridheil agus Bliadhna Mhath Ùr leibh uile!

Perfect -- just in time for Christmas 2008...


----------



## Anatoli

Please give *Gujarati* in national script!

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Here's a romanisation:
Natal ni shub kaamnao     Saal Mubarak


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi again:

Slovenian:

Merry Christmas: Vesele Božične Praznike!

Happy New Year: Srečno Novo Leto!

www.dgreetings.com/ - 66k


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*Veselé Vianoce! *Merry Christmas

*Šťastný Nový Rok! *Happy New Year


----------



## zohre

In Persian:

Merry Christmas:كريسمس مبارك(Christmas Mobarak)

Happy new year:سال نو مبارك(Sal e no mobarak)

Happy holidays:تعطيلات خوش بگذره(Taetilat khosh begzare!)


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,



zohre said:


> In Persian:
> 
> Merry Christmas:كريسمس مبارك(*Christmas* Mobarak)
> 
> Happy new year:سال نو مبارك(Sal e no mobarak)
> 
> Happy holidays:تعطيلات خوش بگذره(Taetilat khosh begzare!)



Do you always use the English word for Christmas? 

Good bye.:


----------



## zohre

hi Tagarela,

Yes in Persian we dont have Farsi name for Christmas so that we use the same word in English.

bye


----------



## Aserolf

In Spanish:

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year*
*Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo*

*Happy Holidays*
*Felices Fiestas Decembrinas*


----------



## TarisWerewolf

DearPrudence said:


> *French*
> Happy holidays
> *Bonnes vacances*



Maybe it's a Canadian French thing, but for for "Happy Holidays", I've heard *Joyeuses fêtes*


----------



## Odri

In Spain we don't use this:


> *Happy Holidays*
> *Felices Fiestas Decembrinas*
> 
> 
> 
> Just: *¡Felices Fiestas!*
> 
> *(sorry, please delete the next post, it was a mistake  )*
Click to expand...


----------



## Odri

By the way, in Spain we don't use this:


> *Happy Holidays*
> *Felices Fiestas Decembrinas*
> 
> 
> 
> Just: *¡Felices Fiestas!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Corsicum

Corsican :
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
_Bon Natale __è Bon Capu d*'*annu _
__ 
_....Pace è salute à tutti_


----------



## Tacherie

Hi, everybody! 
One of my favourite songs for the season is Auld Lang Syne, which is often heard at the strike of twelve on new year's eve, but I'm curious as how to say Happy New year in Scots. Does anyone know?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mariafer

In Basque language (Euskera) 

                    Zorionak eta urte berri on


----------



## Zsanna

TarisWerewolf said:


> Maybe it's a Canadian French thing, but for for "Happy Holidays", I've heard *Joyeuses fêtes*


 
They both exist and provide a translation for the English original.
Bonne vacances! - refers to resting period spent away from work or school 
Bonnes fêtes! - refers to Christmas e.g. (that mostly coincide with school holidays as well...)

In *Hungarian* there are set expressions but a "self made" one is nicer if you want to sound sincere. 
I just give the simplest possibilities (and not following the new craze about using capitals left, right and center - which is not natural, grammatical or normal in Hungarian...):

*Boldog karácsonyt*! = Merry Christmas!

*Kellemes ünnepeket*! = Happy Holidays!

*Boldog új évet*! = Happy New Year!


----------



## bb3ca201

Tacherie said:


> Hi, everybody!
> One of my favourite songs for the season is Auld Lang Syne, which is often heard at the strike of twelve on new year's eve, but I'm curious as how to say Happy New year in Scots. Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks in advance


In Scotland, New Year's is called Hogmanay -- so, when you hear someone wishing you "Happy Hogmanay", you know exactly what they're talking about.Hope this helps.


----------



## Tacherie

bb3ca201 said:


> In Scotland, New Year's is called Hogmanay -- so, when you hear someone wishing you "Happy Hogmanay", you know exactly what they're talking about.Hope this helps.



That sounds much more real that my improvised "Happie nyow year" . 
Thanks for your help, and Happy Hogmanay!!!!. Or... *A guid New Year to ane an' a'!*


----------



## bb3ca201

Tacherie said:


> That sounds much more real that my improvised "Happie nyow year" .
> Thanks for your help, and Happy Hogmanay!!!!. Or... *A guid New Year to ane an' a'!*


 
Well said, my friend -- tae you an' a' (to you as well)


----------



## Wolf5370

Thai (Central)
Happy New Year:
สวัสดีปีใหม่
Sawat dee bpee mai   (pronounced: [low tone]sah-wah-[medium tone]dee  [medium tone]bee <'b' is half way between a 'b' and a 'p' - unaspirated 'p'> [low tone]my)


you can add...
แด่เพื่อนทุกคน
  ...daae peuan took khon (pronounced: [Low]dare [Falling]poo-un [High]took [Medium]con)
to make it 'Happy new year to all my friends'


----------



## Bruno Bodê

In portuguese:

Merry christmas:
*Feliz natal*

Happy holidays:
*Boas férias*

Happy new year:
*Feliz ano novo*


----------



## Bruno Bodê

In portuguese:

Merry christmas:
*Feliz natal*

Happy holidays:
*Boas férias*

Happy new year:
*Feliz ano novo*


----------



## Anatoli

Check this:

Merry Christmas:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Merry_Christmas#Translations

Happy New Year:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Happy_New_Year#Translations


----------



## Samaka

*Merry Christmas*
In Spanish: Feliz Navidad
In French:  Joyeux Noël
*
Hap**py New Year
*In Spanish: Feliz año nuevo
In French:   _Bonne  Année_


----------



## confusednikki=)

*In Tagalog    *

*Merry Christmas:*
Maligayang Pasko
*Happy* *New* *Year*:
Maligayang Bagong Taon


----------



## jana.bo99

Here is in English.

Merry Christmas:

http://www.dgreetings.com/ 

B


----------



## jana.bo99

Happy New Year 2011!

http://www.theholidayspot.com/newyear/greeting_cards/ 

B.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Весела Коледа и щастлива нова година!


----------



## ilocas2

Czech was here already mentioned but not both wishes in one sentence.

Veselé Vánoce a šťastný nový rok.


----------

